# Atlas Mfc Headstock Pulley Dimensions



## Firebrick43 (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone have an Atlas Mfc apart right now.  If so would you be so kind to measure the spindle double pulley for me.  I need the length and diameter of the bore and the dimensions of the drive keys that engage withe the small back gear.  

Machining a micro v belt pulley to replace the v belts but realize I need the mill itself to machine the drive keys,


----------



## Mondo (Mar 3, 2016)

I have an MFC waiting for me to disassemble and rebuild.  It is in an unheated garage and I am waiting for the weather to get a bit warmer and more stable, probably later this month or early April, so don't hold your breath.  If you have a lathe with a milling attachment you can use that to mill key slots in a shaft.  You can even use the lathe to broach a keyway in the ID of a pulley without a milling attachment.  From another forum:  http://www.machinistweb.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3120&highlight=broaching

Spiral_Chips


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah.... I understand.   I was going to use my lathe to make a new counter shaft for my lathe, but then I realized....


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 5, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> If you have a lathe with a milling attachment you can use that to mill key slots in a shaft.
> 
> Spiral_Chips



Unfortunately, no milling attachment.  Pulley isn't broached but I do have them if needed. 

I could take it apart as I have friends with mills but I use it for many jobs and don't want to loose it for anymore time than I have to

When I get the micro v  sheaves installed and function tested I will post drawings and pics


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Mar 14, 2016)

I currently have mine apart. I'll measure it tomorrow afternoon and post whatever dimensions you need.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cgantner it would be much appreciated.  I need bore diameter, bore length without the gear driving notches and the diameter and height of the back gear driving notches.  Thank you


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bore diameter - 7/8
Bore length minus gear - 1 11/16
Key way - 1/2 long 1/8 wide woodruf key
Back gear notches - 1/4 diameter 1/8 deep.


----------

